# Cast Fest



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Hetfieldinn and I have been discussing an idea and we wanted to run in by all of you to gauge interest.

We all know that we all are going to miss not having the Hawg Fest this year. It is always a great time of having a bunch of fun with friends.

We came up with an idea that would allow all of us to use that same weekend, have some fun, and a little competition with a twist.

Do any of you remember way back when on Erie before trolling?

Tell us what you think. If it looks like there is enough interest we will start putting this together.

Cast Fest name may change. Any ideas for names?


Here is a rough beginning outline.



Het and I are planning a little tourney out of the Plantation on the old HF weekend. September 18

Here's the kick, this is a 100% casting tourney NO TROLLING with gas or electric motors paddles, oars, or sails. When a lure is in the water the only movement of the boat you can have is wind

Very low key, $20 a person, as many on your boat as you want.

90% payback - 10% goes towards the cookout at the Plantation Friday 
evening.

Big fish pot $10 per boat, 100% payback

No pre registration, sign up Friday night or Saturday morning by 6:30 at the Plantation Hotel

Launch at one of 4 ramps, Huron, Cranberry, Vermilion, Lorain

No lures in the water prior to 7:30 AM

Must have 5 fish to be weighed back to Plantation scale by 5 PM

Open communication, use radio's, cell phones, bull horns, signal flags, etc


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

Sounds like fun to me! I'm not that great at casting and drifting, but I like a challenge


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Ang and I will be there!


----------



## ICED OVER EYES (Feb 14, 2010)

Im in for sure sounds like thats right up my alley


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

Sounds good too me.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

All species or just eyes


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Just eyes please


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

lundy you need a hog (or a half) cooked let me know...I cooked the first one would be fun to do it again


----------



## 44035 (Mar 7, 2007)

im in, sounds great


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty fun affair. I love to drift and cast but don't do very much anymore. Would be a challenge.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

Most definitely, I'm in!!!


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Sounds challenging but great idea! If the date is open I'm game.


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

$20 vs. $xxxx to buy in to a possible future Fest. Count me in and out. Make's short work of tomorrow's meeting at the Lube for sure.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Well me too i still rember the good old days of drifting and casting with fond memories im in need to brush up on those skills again anyway tony


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh come on Lundy GR(Oh Yeah) would win the Sheep head hands down  It would kind of be fun to have a tri-fecta of sorts though. Yeah I will set this on my schedule and attend too.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Dave,

You can weigh all of the sheephead you want, just not during this tournament

This get together will be as low key, low tech, low WORK as we can make it. Nothing fancy, no plaques or trophies, just fishing and having a good time.

In fact I'm 100% sure we will be looking for guys to step up and take on some of the fun. Do you feel like weighing all of the fish?

BigJohn,

We will talk as this progresses

And THANKS!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Im GAME!!!!!!!


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh no I was just thinking walleye and smallmouth no livestock for me 

But sure I will be weighmaster if you like


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This is sure to be a good time. Looking forward to it.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Watch we'll have 0 mph winds.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm in. Sounds like a good place to use the "slide"


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

well dang it...I don't even own a casting rod....maybe i could use my ultra light perch rod? Sounds like fun. I'll probably at least attend the party


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

That sounds like a good idea and a fun time. Maybe call it "old school fest"


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

O.G.F. Casting Carnival. Kinda catchy. Hmmmmmm.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok so why not have three species Walleye, Smallmouth, Perch. Limits of all three this way most members that like to catch any of the three will attend. yeah I'll still be the weighmaster. Have heaviest limit per boat and biggest fish per boat. If you want fish all three. Just a suggestion not trying to complicate things. Like I said I'll help out.


----------



## DAWG239 (Oct 10, 2004)

Sound good to me, love fishing with my pole in my hands


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Never fished hogfest. Always looked like fun.

Tournament fishing turns me off.....for many reasons.

Good luck with your new venture.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Watch we'll have 0 mph winds.



No doubt


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Great idea, but for "some" it might be just too much work to handle:

- searching for the weight forward tackle box
- cleaning and sharpening rusty hooks
- cleaning dusty spinning reels
- replacing 10 year old line on the reels
etc etc etc

I'm In.

GR


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Maybe name it after Linda's dad, from causeway baitshop. Isn't he the one that invented the erie dearie?


----------



## HWood (Jan 9, 2009)

Sounds great Lundy!! Sure would be a challenge but wouldn't mind gettin in it myself!!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I just dug out my box of tiny teasers and bar bumbers....lmao


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> Ok so why not have three species Walleye, Smallmouth, Perch.


Because he said so. Why can't you ever just go along with the program without trying to change everything? Why don't you have your own tourney, and everyone can weigh gobies, sheephead, zebra mussels, and rocks. You can even bring some tables to sell busted toasters and hair dryers.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

I would give it a go if I dont have to work.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey Steve you can get off the hard on for me anytime you want too. I was simply asking not trying to change a damn thing and I offered to help. It was only a suggestion just like the last one I had. If you don't like it simply say so. We use to be pretty good friends you are still ticked at me over something stupid isn't time to let it go?


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm gonna clear it with Lundy, but I think we should call it Tiffini Amber Theissen Fest.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> If you don't like it simply say so.


That's exactly what I did.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Sounds like a good time. I'm interested as well as a few of my other OGF friends pending we don't have to work. What date is being considered?


----------



## Guiddo (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like fun - if the date works, we'll be there - will help out in any way I can - great idea - thanks for putting it out to the group


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

OK, I'm a little concerned about you guys asking for the date in being able to even find the Plantation Hotel

The date was in my first post, Saturday September 18


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Now we're talking! Get back to my roots with the casting for eyes. May have a chance at this one. Sounds like a great plan and the Plantation still gets us for that weekend. Great idea Kim.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This is pure unadulterated blasphemy...casting??? You guys are losing it in your older days. I could expect this from Kim, but Steve, Geez...!

Alright, I'm in...!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Iowa Dave said:


> Ok so why not have three species Walleye, Smallmouth, Perch. Limits of all three this way most members that like to catch any of the three will attend. yeah I'll still be the weighmaster. Have heaviest limit per boat and biggest fish per boat. If you want fish all three. Just a suggestion not trying to complicate things. Like I said I'll help out.


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Sounds like a great idea Dave. Why don't you set up a gathering for sometime in October as all three species should be very active at that time.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I'm gonna clear it with Lundy, but I think we should call it Tiffini Amber Theissen Fest.


If she's the Master of ceremony's, I'll absolutely will fish the V


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Hook N Book said:


> This is pure unadulterated blasphemy...casting??? You guys are losing it in your older days. I could expect this from Kim, but Steve, Geez...!


I have no problem goin' old school on you boys. Cast-n-blast, baby.............cast-n-blast.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

I'm so in, equalize the feild a bit for those who don't have $40k in a boat....not to mention names


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Captain Kevin said:


> I'm in. Sounds like a good place to use the "slide"


Thats funny for some reason iwas thinking the same thing.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've never tried casting on Erie, just trolling and jigging. Sounds like a good time to me, hope I don't have to work.


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Kim,

I like the idea of naming the tourny after Linda's dad also, In honor of his weight forward spinners.
Some old school fishing sounds like fun!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

What it is, Casting? OK, I'm in!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Count me in!! I'll bet George doesn't do it
Finally another way to wear your shoulder and arm out besides jigging.
Time to dust off the gold and silver nuggets too. And if theres 0 mph winds I'll just bring the kids to get in and hold the back of the boat and kick.

Great idea guys!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

boatnut said:


> well dang it...I don't even own a casting rod....maybe i could use my ultra light perch rod? Sounds like fun. I'll probably at least attend the party


Mike
Its an excuse to buy new stuff or you can use some of mine.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

count my team in! my dad loves to cast all the time. he says he would rather land 2 fish all day casting then drag one in trolling. good ideal


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds like fun. Count me in, too.


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

This one sounds Great to me ??? When ? Or did I miss it in the Posts ?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

hearttxp said:


> This one sounds Great to me ??? When ? Or did I miss it in the Posts ?


Yep, you did...so here ya go...! 
Het and I are planning a little tourney out of the Plantation on the old HF weekend. September 18


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks H & B ! Well I'm out ! The youngest son is getting Married that day ! Oh well next Time ! Have fun guys !


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just spoke to Todd at the drinking motel with a fishing problem and have a suite for that weekend. It should fill up pretty good so wanted to make sure we were covered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

I am in. This should be a good time.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Sounds like a good time, my buddy and I are in


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Great to see the interest in the old way of catching a few walleye and having some fun.

Het and I are working on the details

Thanks


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

How about a co-ed division?? I think it should be mandatory each boat have at least one member who can wear a bikini, and make it look good.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Captain Kevin said:


> How about a co-ed division?? I think it should be mandatory each boat have at least one member who can wear a bikini, and make it look good.


I can't wait to see Shortdrift in a bikini


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> Just spoke to Todd at the drinking motel with a fishing problem and have a suite for that weekend. It should fill up pretty good so wanted to make sure we were covered. Looking forward to it.


just make sure that dixie chicken guy stays clear of my parking spot!! hahaha!! should be a blast as always!!


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Me and my son are in.


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Lundy said:


> I can't wait to see Shortdrift in a bikini


Lundy, please read the entire suggestion again, and slowly this time. See the part that says "and make it look good"?? Shortdrift is a nice fella and all, but he's just not gonna get that job done!!!!


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

SOUNDS FUN! Low Key OPEN & FUN... Darn Cedar Point Boat Show weekend but I'll look forward to stopping down at the Plantation for the festivities but NO VODKA FOR ME!!! LOL...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

We are pleased to announce the first CAST FEST 2010

This is intended to be low key, low work, high fun get together

There will also be a cookout on Friday evening September 17. Todd at the Plantation Hotel will be providing a roasted pig for our cookout. Thanks Todd we appreciate you hosting this event and providing the pig.

We will provide more details as this event draws closer.

This should be a lot of fun.

Thanks,
Kim/Het


When  September 18
Where  Plantation Hotel
Fishing time - Starts at 7:30 AM 
Weigh-in time 	5 PM (must be in line to weigh-in)
Costs - $20 per person
Big Fish Pot - $10 per boat, optional
Launch points  Huron, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vermilion, and Lorain
Pre-registration  None

Registration  CASH ONLY
Plantation hotel  Friday Sept. 17  5 PM  9 PM
Cranberry Creek Marina  Saturday Sept. 18  6 AM  7:30 

*Tournament Format and Rules*


*FORMAT	*

Casting/drifting only tournament (NO TROLLING)
As many team members on a boat as you desire
Fish as many rods as legal by Ohio regulations
Winning team based upon 5 fish total weight
Payout of 90% to 25% of field
BIG fish optional pot pays two places, 70% / 30%


*RULES*

1.	Casting and drifting only. *There can be no lures in the water when the boat is being moved by, or motion is the result of any means of propulsion except for wind. * No gas motors, no electric motors, no paddles, oars, sails, fans, ducks tied to the boat, nothing but wind when a lure is in the water.

2.	You may launch at any one the approved areas or ramps at any time and travel to your fishing area.

3.	You may not start fishing (no lures in water) prior to 7:30 AM

4.	Only Ohio waters of Lake Erie

5.	You must return to the Plantation Hotel and be in the weigh-in line by 5 PM of suffer a late penalty

6.	Late penalty  1- 60 minutes late  40 lb penalty (Dont be late)

7.	You will be given a boat card when you register. You must return the boat card at the weigh-in table as you weigh in your fish

8.	This is a walleye only tournament. Only bring walleye to the weigh table

9.	You may openly communicate with anyone at anytime, about anything, by any means. Radio, cell phone, text, flares, signal flags, appropriate hand gestures, etc, are all good.

10.	You will be given a huge colored ribbon when you register. This ribbon must be tied to your antenna or other visually obvious part of your boat

11.	There will be random boat spot checks at the ramps. Have your ribbons in place prior to launching. The ribbon must remain in place during all fishing hours

12.	You guys all know the Ohio laws for wildlife and boating. Break a law, get caught, your DQd

13.	No direct physical contact between boats or competitors permitted from time of launch to return to weigh-in table. The only exception would be emergency assistance to a boat is distress

14. If anyone is caught cheating you are obviously DQs Dont give anyone ANY reason to question anything.

15.	If the Tournament must be cancelled due to unsafe weather all entry fees will be returned

16.	The tournament committee reserves the right to refuse entry to anyone for any reason

17.	Any decisions made by the Tournament committee are final and not open to review or protest.

18.	Stay within the spirit of the rules and event. Many seem to want to try and find a loophole to exploit. Dont, take this event for what it is and have some fun.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

FreeByrdSteve said:


> SOUNDS FUN! Low Key OPEN & FUN... Darn Cedar Point Boat Show weekend but I'll look forward to stopping down at the Plantation for the festivities but NO VODKA FOR ME!!! LOL...


meow.......


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Kim and Steve,

Just wanted to say thanks for the great ideal. I'm looking forward to it. 

Going old school is a great change to things too

Briliant!!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Me and my family are in. 
We fish out of the V. and the old germans just cast anyway.
Look out yall.


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Im in. Boat is docked too close to not be in. But, if Tiffany is on Hets boat im just gona follow her around all day!!!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I noticed no ducks taped to the boat....Darn I hired some and put a deposit down already. When I cancled they kept the deposit.

Are geese allowed? or trained walleyes on a long stringer?
Just checking before I put a deposit down for them too.

This weather needs to change I'm loosing it


----------



## Eye_Hunter (Sep 25, 2006)

Question from Indiana

Casting/drifting
drifting as in bottom bouncers????

Doug


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You can cast or drag anything you want as long as the only movement of the boat is from the wind


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Me and Wife are in guys.
Back to the old ways of OGF/// GFO days.
AWESOME!!!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Papascott said:


> meow.......



Make tht meow X2


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Hetfieldinn said:


> Make tht meow X2


GOOD STUFF GUYS! 


Here kitty kitty...

All I said was no vodka - I'll bring the CROWN instead for me and a bottle of vodka for the kittens.

Practice round in a couple weeks in Huron...

CHEERS!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

This is one time when I will say, it's on. Bring your "A" game boys. I'll be ready. 
~Werm... Out~


----------



## coman61 (Jul 6, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

The wife and daughter were going to go but then they thought it might be just for the guys. Is any one else thinking about bringing kids or spouses?

I was going to make it a Staycation this year. Just thought I'd ask to find out.
I was going to have a friend and his wife and kid come but mines just worried about what it would be like.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everyone is invited and welcome.

I can't imagine, don't want, and won't let this be anything but a family friendly environment.

Please bring your wife and daughter, it will be about fishing and having a good time, nothing more. I'm sure there will be other spouses and kids there.

Kim


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Any ideas for a date?


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

idontknow316 said:


> Any ideas for a date?


Saturday September 18 or are you looking for a date? Don't tell me youdontknow. Dixie Chicken may have some room in his suite. J/K


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds fun I would love to get out in a boat with someone. What about the use of a drift sock?


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure drift socks can be use to slow you down. Probally classified as a sail if mounted to the antenna thogh
I was looking for a 7XXXL jacket to wear. figured I could stand on the bow and hold it open if the wind was slow. J/K

BTW the wife told me just to go and have fun. I'll be there


----------



## mbasch123 (Aug 24, 2009)

not familiar with huron,I googled platation hotel and only got this is this the right place if not can i get a address thanks 


Plantation Motel | 2815 Cleveland Rd. East | Huron, OH


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

mbasch123 said:


> not familiar with huron,I googled platation hotel and only got this is this the right place if not can i get a address thanks
> 
> 
> Plantation Motel | 2815 Cleveland Rd. East | Huron, OH


That's the one. Phone# 419-433-4790


----------



## hahner724 (Nov 22, 2007)

i have a couple acres about 5 miles from plantation, if people want to bring camper or tent and boats whatever y ou are more than welcome and its free. i have electric water firepit ect... i am in. just pm me if you want to camp out no problem .....scott


----------

